# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  Orfée, F Bruno du Jura, âgée - CSP

## etosky

je ne sais ou mettre ce post et suis surtout a la recherche de conseils et de méthodes 
INUTILE POUR CEUX QUI  SAVENT OU ELLE EST DE Téléphoner pour insulter ou autre ce serait nous fermer a tous jamais la porte des diffusions de cette fourriére ou des chiens attendent qu'on les aident 

En faisant la sortie d'un chien aujourd"hui  on me montre cette pauvre misére arrivée *DIMANCHE  :grrr:*  et qui n'a pas encore vu le véto 
ultra maigre avec une patte cassée
 le ton est monté un peu  mon amie barroux  y est retournée illico pour en rajouter une couche ensuite   chez le véto de la fourriere on a tenté d'en parler   mais je suis désolée  depuis le  temps j'ai mon opinion sur ce véto l'amour des animaux n'est pas ce qui le caractérise  en tout cas de notre ressenti  :hein2: 
bref on nous a dit elle ira demain matin chez le véto   normalement .. suivi d'un menacant  pfff cela va etre des frais le véto va peut etre décider  de l'eutha  ::  
je ne suis pas véto peut etre est elle au bout du rouleau et demain sera la fin de son calvaire si de toute facon elle ne peut etre soignée avant la fin de son délai lundi  
elle est en délai fourriere donc je en peux rien faire pour elle 
par pitié  si vous  avez des idées dites le moi mais pas d'intervention vindicative  car on saura que  cela vient  de barroux et moi  
l y a eu beaucoup d'entreés cette semaine et je dois pouvoir continuer a diffuser et a entrer la bas  pour les sauver

----------

Non de non !!! c'est pas possible  !!

Elle se trouve dans quelle fourrière ? 
Elle est arrivée depuis quand ?

Si je comprends bien, il vont pas lui faire voir un véto avant la fin de son délai ?

Les fourrières sont gérées par un centre, sinon il faut appeler le siège, est ce possible ? 

Tu peux envoyer direct la photo à brigitte Bardot ? 

on pourrait pas envoyer un véto la voir ?

----------


## stefy44

sait-on à peut près quel âge a cette chienne ? 
dans quelle ville est-elle ?
une assoc ne peut pas la prendre ?

----------


## Atypika

oui là il faut absolument une asso ...

et si vous dites que vous avez un adoptant ? ils la feront opérer et pas euthanasier normalement ? si oui, je pense qu'un appel aux dons est possible mais il faut qu'une asso se propose ...   :?

----------


## kelpie

l asso cani seniors pourrait peut être aider

----------

J'ai transféré aux membres de l'association (enfin ceux que j'ai !)

on ne sait jamais si une a une idée !

Par contre est ce que tu pourrais nous dire quand tu vas retourner la voir, si tu peux voir son comportement un petit peu ?

Merci à toi

----------

Contactes ce refuge qui a été crée par un véto , je viens d'y penser :

refuge pour vieux animaux
La ferme du Quesnoy

en normandie

----------


## Nipper

Comment est elle arrivée là ?
Bien sur elle n'est pas identifiée ? (suis je bete)

----------


## etosky

comme je l'ai dit  peu importe ou elle est  si scandale il y a c'est mort pour la suite  pour continuer a diffuser
c'est pour cela que j'ai mis mon message au début pour ceux qui savent de quelles fourrieres je m'occupe  
je ne  sais pas ce qu'ils vont faire ce matin 
j'y retourne cet apres midi  j'espére qu'elle  sera  en soin chez le véto  mais je en suis pas sur  qu'ils "investissent " dans des soins ils en l'ont jamais fait 
on ne sait rien d'elle amenée dimanche par les pompiers ou la police je ne me rapelle plus 
son age mon dieu dans son état comment savoir

----------


## YeuxVerts

Pouvez vous l'emmener à vos frais chez un autre véto ? Je m'explique...vous, vous êtes sur place; vous, vous pouvez faire quelque chose... la plupart de nous, Rescuriens, se trouve à des 100aines de km... question soussous, on s'arrange.
Elle a une fracture, on ne sait depuis combien de temps. S'il s'agit d'une fracture récente, faut pas la laisser ainsi trop longtemps, ça risque de se compliquer pour les soins.

----------


## etosky

je ne peux rien faire  je suis a 80 kilometres et pas sur place mais ce n'est pas la raison  majeure 
comme je l'ai dit *elle est en délai fourriere * 

je viens d'appeller   elle  n'est toujours pas allée chez le véto 
ils m'ont dit cet apres midi maintenant

----------

quand se finit son délai de fourrière ?
quand voit elle le véto ?

----------


## Atypika

etosky, si tu dis que tu as un adoptant pour après son délai fourrière, il se passera quoi ?

----------


## etosky

fin de délai lundi matin 

de toute facon maintenant  elle va chez le véto cet apres midi  ( enfin j'espére )  on verra ce qu'il décide    ::   les dés sont jetés 

je en sais pas pour l'adoptant si cela aurait changé la donne car il ne peuvent pas la laisser comme cela jusqu'a lundi non plus et la fourriere n'a jamais avancé de frais pour soigner les chiens blessés depuis que j'y vais

----------

ce n est pas une question en l air mais vu l urgence si on pouvait cerner son caractère peut etre qu on pourrait lui trouver un adoptant *direct*

age? parait ok autres animaux?

----------


## barroux79

juste pour te dire qu'on a toujours une pensée pour toi , belle Orfée  :amour:   ::

----------


## anniec

> juste pour te dire qu'on a toujours une pensée pour toi , belle Orfée  :amour:   
> http://www.servimg.com/image_preview...659&u=13013392

----------

